# New Fluval Spec III



## jills (Dec 1, 2009)

I have just ordered a new Fluval Spec III. This will be my first attempt at a Nano. I have 2 planted tanks now, a 72 gal bowfront and a 55 gal. I would like to plant the Nano with something that would be a great carpet, maybe HC or glossostigma? Any other suggestions? The tank size is 2.6 gal, 8x8x10. The light that comes with it is 
7500°K high luminosity LEDs (31 White LEDs). My question is will this light be enough to grow a good carpet or do I need to consider something else? If something else, I'm open to suggestions. I will not use CO2, but will use Flourish. Thanks for any info!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The Spec fixtures aren't strong enough for anything beyond lower light plants.

In order to grow a carpeting plant successfully (something other than moss), you'll also likely need DIY CO2 at a minimum. Flourish Comprehensive won't cut it and Excel likely won't give you the results you're expecting.


----------



## jills (Dec 1, 2009)

Can you recommend better lighting for this tank? I don't want to spend over $100 for lighting. Thanks!


----------



## smirkis (Oct 1, 2012)

fluval spec 3? i have a fluval spec and its only 2gal, the next one up was a 5gal long i believe. im curious if we have the same tanks, or if u have one thats really .6gal larger lol.

the stock light is enough to grow moss and low-light demanding plants (not many! lol). a cheap upgrade would be the fluval flourscent which can be had for 30-40 dollars online. im still using the stock light and my plants have been growing great for the month i've had the tank. when i upgrade, im either getting the fluval compact flourscent or some LED light my LFS has for under 50 bucks. good luck and post pics when you get a chance!


----------



## jills (Dec 1, 2009)

Fluval just came out with this Spec III. I ordered it from Fosters and Smith. I will take a look at the Fluval fluorescent. I would love to have a Kessil light, but way out of my budget and I think overkill for such a small tank.


----------



## smirkis (Oct 1, 2012)

now that i looked at it, it has a different LED light then the normal fluval spec. not sure what it would compare to, but i assume it might be better then mine. both have 31 leds, but mines "ample" and yours is "high luminosity". it may be hard to compare it to a light u don't have, but it should be better? i say try it first, and just be ready to upgrade as soon as you realize its not quite cutting it.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh! So interested in hearing about your experience!

I think the Spec 2 light is fine for low light.

The Spec V light leaves a lot to be desired in comparison.


----------



## fquercus (Jul 9, 2012)

Is the difference between the Spec and Spec III an additional 0.8 gallons and a updated led fixture?


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

fquercus said:


> Is the difference between the Spec and Spec III an additional 0.8 gallons and a updated led fixture?


That's it. As for a different light many Spec owners go for the Fluval 13 watt PC fixture.


----------

